# Tips From D.N.R.E. To Keep Deer Away From Gardens, Bird Feeders and More



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

In the middle of a deer baiting and feeding ban, the Department of Natural Resources and Environment offered 9&10 News some reminders and tips pertaining to this law.

The D.N.R.E. says anytime deer congregate around a food source, that's considered baiting.

Deer often feast on gardens and shrubs, and though bird feeders are rarely an issue, they can be.

Some tips from the D.N.R.E. include:
-Removing the food source for a few days
-Scaring the deer away by physically running at them
-Using a scent like perfume around the area
-Surround the area with a fence
-Keep the feeder (or food source) at least six-feet off the ground
-Use feeders who's structure makes it difficult or impossible for deer to access food
-Use feeds less attractive to deer, like thistle seed, suet and hummingbird nectar
-Only put out the amount of feed birds will eat in one day
-Keep food source near an outside dog
-Keep the area around feeders clean

[/COLOR]
http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=212027&cID=1


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Again....
The law as written states:

HB 4471 section 40102

"Deer or elk feeding" means the depositing,
distributing, or tending of feed in an area frequented by wild,free-ranging white-tailed deer or elk. Deer or elk feeding does not include any of the following:​
 
(a) Feeding wild birds or other wildlife if done in such a manner as to exclude wild, free-ranging white-tailed deer and elk from gaining access to the feed.
(end quote)

So the only way to ensure that you "exclude" elk & deer is by 10 foot high fence, like they need to keep them IN a private farm. So any birdfeeder that is not enclosed by a 10 foot high fence is illegal. Hope the DNR doesn't decide to throw the book at all of the violators!

Think about it. The law needs to be ammended at a minimum, repealed at best IMO. 

And, the tips listed WILL NOT GUARANTEE that you will not be violating the law. Check out the DNR website & read the last paragraph on their birdfeeding tips. It states that fact. John H.​


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps the Tips should read "How to keep the DNRE away from your bird feeders, gardens and lawn decorations". :lol::lol:


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

"The D.N.R.E. says anytime deer congregate around a food source, that's considered baiting."


OH REALLY, then I guess deer never congregate near food plots.

If this is really the dnr's stance then food plots must be banned also.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

.480 said:


> "The D.N.R.E. says anytime deer congregate around a food source, that's considered baiting."
> 
> 
> OH REALLY, then I guess deer never congregate near food plots.
> ...


And farm acreage. Those guys are some of the best hunters we have...some carry rifles on their machinery.:lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I'l also like to see the DNR burn all of the grass along the shoulder of US-10 just west of Baldwin. Early in the morning, all spring, you will see deer lined up along the shoulder munching the fresh grass on either side of the road, and thus spreading aweful diseases. This must be stopped.


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

wartfroggy said:


> I'l also like to see the DNR burn all of the grass along the shoulder of US-10 just west of Baldwin. Early in the morning, all spring, you will see deer lined up along the shoulder munching the fresh grass on either side of the road, and thus spreading aweful diseases. This must be stopped.


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't forget all of I-94, or any trees that produce berries/fruit everywhere in the state.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

" The DNR determined that anytime deer congregate around a food source, that's considered baiting."

"Deer often feast on gardens and shrubs, and though bird feeders are rarely an issue, they can be."

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=212027

So if a deer is eating in your garden or eating your shrubs according to the Michigan DNR you are baiting!

Here are some of the tips they give to keep them away.

-Using a scent like perfume around the area
-Scaring the deer away by physically running at them
-Keep food source near an outside dog
-Removing the food source for a few days

So go out and put some perfume on your shrubs if that don't work remove them for a few days. This will help solve the problems I'm sure.

*
_____________________________________________________
*
"The DNRE dedicated between 40 and 80 man-hours to investigate Borton's case and various complaints against him, said DNRE Sgt. Jim Gorno."
http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_070072748.html

*Keep up the great work guys....... *


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

*Scaring the deer away by physically running at them*

So now not only will they give you a ticket for baiting. . . but you will get a ticket for wildlife harassment as well!!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

One thing I've learned about the DNR throught the years, is that when it comes to 

''sound and scientific management''

many of these guys have NO IDEA what they are doing :lol:

Its really funny sometimes to watch HOW these DNR folks appoint someone within their administration to run certain programs. They seem to wave a magic wand at someone within their administration and ''all a sudden'' this person is the programs Coordinator/Supervisor. All this,with little/no qualifications.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I cannot wait until the right pissed off person ends up in court over this one.

As a bear hunter, bird hunter or any other level of dog hunter, the theory is that your dog can go anywhere it damn well pleases because they are to stupid to read and do not understand boundaries. That being the case, we as humans are not responsible for the actions of domesticated animals, how can the MDNR hold us liable for the actions of wild game? I put a bird feeder out ,I specifically bought a bird feeder for the feed, hell I even put a NO DEER sign on it, yet here comes this ignorant deer and starts eating my bird feed.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

End the baiting ban. I do not personaly bait, but the economic impact it has had in OUR state is awful.Each to his own.5.00 a bag for bait is a far cry from what the farmers are getting for there crops.Not as many going north to hunt=not as much put into the local economies in the north country=not as many farmers growing crops wich= not as many parts and machines needed to produce crops.One deer is found on a high fence operation an the rest of the state has to suffer.My .02 worth food plots or corn,beets,carrots or anything on the ground to attract deer is bait period.Either ban it all or lift the ban.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

What needs to be banned is the DNR's thinking


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I completely agree that the bait ban is complete BS and also politically/fianacially motivated. This ban hurt those folks up north who depended on selling carrots/beets ect, thus hurting some of the hunting population to a degree.

You know what they say? To find the real problem, just follow the $$ trail.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I heard they're proposing a lift on the baiting ban but they are going to put a $20 fee on their license schedules if you want to bait...WTH is that..A rumor I hope..


----------



## Lunkhead (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't post links yet so use Google and do a search for " legislature.mi.gov " and that will give you the web site. You can search for key words and find laws at this site.

Section 324.40111a effective December 29, 2009 and repealed effective January 1, 2016 (House Bill No. 5380) is the law that concerns the feeding of deer and elk. If you want it changed or repealed you should first research it. Then you need to determine what you would like changed, why you want it changed, and suggestions for changes. If you want it repealed the same thing applies.

The important part is contacting your Representative and/or your Senator and let them know your views. Many individuals, groups of individuals, organizations, and agencies give them input on new laws, repealing laws, and changing current laws. You have no input if you don't contact them and voice your opinion. I for one will not hesitate to contact ANY Representative or Senator in the State of Michigan, not just those within my district. Every Representative and Senator makes, repeals, and changes laws that affect every citizen within the state.

You should contact them with what you want enacted, repealed, or changed, why you want it enacted, repealed, or changed, and how you want it enacted, repealed, or changed. If you have a problem with bird feeders, compost piles, feeding chickens, or whatever else that you think should be excluded in this law, then let them know. You can just sit back and complain about the laws or you can become active in the law making process. Most laws are introduced, repealed, or changed solely from input from somebody and the lawmakers have little knowledge of the facts other then from the input they receive.

If you think individuals that have bird feeders or anything else where deer or elk can feed should not be responsible for the deer or elk feeding there and that responsibility should be placed on a state agency or department, let them know that. If you think the danger of Chronic Wasting Disease is no longer an issue, let them know that.

I might add that you can see House Bills and Senate Bills that are introduced and follow the process on the above site. You can see who voted and how they voted. You can get notified of changes in the status of them via email by signing up for that. Check it out and I think you will find the tools you need to become involved and that your involvement can make a difference.

Check out House Bill No. 5922 that was introduced March 4, 2010 while your there.


----------

